

Dev for succesfull kickstarter Divinity: Original Sin talks about his experience - penprog
http://www.lar.net/2014/09/12/thoughts-after-releasing-divinityoriginal-sin-and-what-comes-next/

======
penprog
One of the most enlightening blog posts I've read on development of software
applications. Talks about how they had to manage investor and kickstarter
backer expectations. How they cut half of the content they created because if
was bad and how iteration was key to their dev process.

This blog post describes perfectly what is needed for a software product to
succeed.

